# Nobby Squidder



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I finally got my computer on line and made some photos. They are linked to photobucket. These are fairly self explainatory, but I'll add a few comments. One of my previous posted stated that all you need is a threaded insert tool from Harbor Freight. Not quite so unless you can find some long (much longer than supplied w/ the tool) pop inserts. Otherwise you have to go to plan "B". I made a stainless steel insert from a 3/8" bolt on the lathe and then turned down a nut to fit it. Take a look.


http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/IMGP0087.jpg
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/IMGP0080.jpg
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/IMGP0083.jpg
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/IMGP0079.jpg
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/IMGP0078.jpg
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/IMGP0077.jpg

These are not in order but you can get the idea. I'm a first time photobucke user so got a bit to learn.

Bill


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

O.K. Bill now you have me thinking again how to do mine fixed or adj. Nice setup wish I could find an x-tra side plate and do an adj.mag.I just like the embossing on the side plate. Is there maybe a plain side that will fit the reel?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

seajay said:


> O.K. Bill now you have me thinking again how to do mine fixed or adj. Nice setup wish I could find an x-tra side plate and do an adj.mag.I just like the embossing on the side plate. Is there maybe a plain side that will fit the reel?


The embossing is nice indeed. I don't think they ever made one w/o it. You could just but another one to convert and keep the original. The thing about most Penn reels is that they are really not all that collectable since they almost cannot be dated very well and there were uncounted bazillions of all of them made. Many of the Penn reels produced today can be traced to the 1930's. The Penn 85 is such a reel. Unless they just quit, it is still in production for something along the lines of 60 years of so. That is quite a statement regarding design and quality. Fact is most reels in the last loooooooong while are little more than knock offs of the old Ocean City and Penn reels as far as the freespool and star drag mechanisms go. 

I think I wandered off subject a bit. Sorry about that.

Bill


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*nice job bill*

Very nice indeed.

I also got your message about hatteras that week. dId you get the PM I sent?
Ill call you tommorow, we are fishing at the North End.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Bill that is some pretty work. Now I just need access to a lathe and I will have to try that for my 545gs looks like it woul d be about the same.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Thanks Bill!!!!!!!!*

Bill, 

You are the man!!!! Looks like you did an awesome job. I can hardly wait to cast her at Mulletfest. 

Let me know how she does on the first few casts. I can't wait. 

I can't thank you enough. I got your v-mail this morning. I left my phone in my truck last night. 

Thanks!!!!

Darin

Darin


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nice Job Bill*

Now I need to figure out what to do with mine. Maybe just glueing them in would work for me - at least in the short term.

Danny


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

Danny, Just glueing them in works fine 99%m of the time maybe even 100%. I'm the sort of guy that ain't satisfied until I have worried something to death and fiddles with six ways to Sunday.

Bill


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice job and pics. If you don't mind my being nosey what do you plan to use it for? More to the point what do you plan on casting with it? AL


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

sinker man said:


> Nice job and pics. If you don't mind my being nosey what do you plan to use it for? More to the point what do you plan on casting with it? AL


That reel is not mine, but I did give it a test run after I finished it up the other day. I was using an OM 12 light with 6oz. Really threw well with no fuzz even when naining it hard with a little side to side play in the spool. Using the mags you can set it up like a modern reel and cast it every bit as far and well. I have most often used a Squidder for surf casting. That is where they always did shine, but saying that I have caught my fair share of kings both from a boat and the pier with one. 

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Magged Squidder plans....*

I plan on soaking bait in the surf with the squidder Bstarling magged for me. It is an ideal surf casting reel. I used it a lot before Bill took it to mag.

They are all around good reels for this purpose. Even before they are magged they cast well. I had to tighten the bearings a little to be able to handle her. 

Some complain about the gear ratio. I have not had a problem with it since I only use it for soaking larger baits. I have other reels used for throwing metal and for other fishing applications.

Mullet


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Gear Ratio*

These maybe not as fast in the retreive as some of the newer reels, but they sure do crank in a lot easier both dragging a sinker through the sand or winching on a fish. I have new tech stuff and old tech stuff and both have their own unique advantages. The best is a blend of the both. So do you really want or need a 6:1 to crank a load in, or would 3.5 do better. Maybe with an artificial, but faster ain't always gooder.

Bill


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

I have had squidders since the 70's. When Princess Ann Distributors in VA Beach got Newell spools in I was in heaven. I had a pair with aluminum spools and those old magnaflex heavers and I was in tall cotton. They are great reels for beach use.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

How did you make the adjustment bolt from overtraveling into the spool flange. Without a limit stop somebody that you let cast the reel(cause you will brag) might turn the mag in for just a tad more control. That will ruin you day. Do something like burring a thread or file a thread so it can resist just a little bit. When the mag runs into the flange it can bend the screw or throw the spool out of round & balance.

A knobby mag makes casting a great deal of fun when you know that your setup won't blow up


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

longcast said:


> How did you make the adjustment bolt from overtraveling into the spool flange. Without a limit stop somebody that you let cast the reel(cause you will brag) might turn the mag in for just a tad more control. That will ruin you day. Do something like burring a thread or file a thread so it can resist just a little bit. When the mag runs into the flange it can bend the screw or throw the spool out of round & balance.
> 
> A knobby mag makes casting a great deal of fun when you know that your setup won't blow up


It's all in the set up. You limit travel by the length of the screw and the final position of the knob on the screw shaft. It doesn't have long enough travel that way to hit the spool. Actually if the screw were to get in against the spool it won't cast so it still isn't much of a problem unless someone has gorilla fingers and trys to overtightn it.

Bill

Bill


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Finger mullet, Have you considered putting a Newell 145 aluminum spool, bars and base on that magged squidder? It wouldn't be quite as heavy getting started and really the 140 is overkill for drum and stripers etc. I think you'd love it. You could do the same with penn parts but you wouldn't have quite as good of a reel. with penn parts it should cast at least as good as the penn 970. With the Newell parts a little better yet.


----------



## sixof1or2 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bill,

Have you thought about selling those inserts and the turned down nuts? I would like to buy a set since I don't have a lathe. Looks good, I would like to put that exact setup on my Penn 535.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

sixof1or2 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Have you thought about selling those inserts and the turned down nuts? I would like to buy a set since I don't have a lathe. Looks good, I would like to put that exact setup on my Penn 535.


I had thought of doing just that, but it really is a PITA to do them in stainless steel (ss316 is what I have used on the two I have made). I think if I could come up with something that machines easier and would not give problems with corrosion, I would knock some out. I've been thinking about using a nylon insert and nut with a stainless steel screw. That is something I'll be messing with this winter when I am super bored!

That general arraingement should work on a GS535-45-55. I have done it on the 525 and it is great. That conversion is a lot more work that the Squidder since you have to severely modify the guts of the left side plate and remove all of the centrifugal (SP) pins and sliders along with a big bunch of the interior of the end plate, but it is most excellent when it is done.

Bill


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Parts list?*

Could you make us a parts list of what is needed? Just a general description and where you maight find the parts.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Parts List*

Just come to Mulletfest in a few weeks and you can take a look at several done by Bill. He drives his tackle box out on the beach. I think it is made by Jeep.

Bill is an interesting fella. You will find none better than Bill. You will enjoy yourself even if the wind is blasting and the fish are not biting. I have learned alot from him and have only fished with him 2 times. 

He11, everyone I have met from P&S have been excellent to fish with. Ryan (firespyder), Danny, Bill, John, Tommy, Ryan (uncdub), etc.... (don't want to leave anyone out)

Bill, that would be a nice little side business. I have several lathes at home so if you can give me something to go by I can turn a few out for you. I just need an example.

Darin


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Would love to come, but I am over 400 miles away. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I will have to sign up for a class from bill*

You got a good thing going bill

Darin? How have you guys been?
I just got back on here after a few days off. Ive been working allot and NOT fishing...(gata make the money for hatteras this fall you know) I wish I could be here for your trip at the end of october though. I got so much going on up in Hattie!

ANyhow, Ill try to make it back in time to get up with you guys...Talk to you soon,


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Been doing fine.*

Hate you can't make it Ryan. Won't be the same without you. 

I have been busy as well, getting ready for deer season. I have not been fishing since me, Bill and Danny fished in Septepmber. 

I have a Cub Scout campout this weekend, a huge pig pickin at church next weekend and finally Mulletfest the last weekend.

Dang ready to fish!!!!! Good luck in Hatteras!

Darin


----------

